# yummy!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

decided to go fish for a bit so pick up a dozen live shrimp and grab one rod and went out to johnson beach, waded out to the 2nd bar and threw out a shrimp then like five mintues later bam!!! my cheapo reel(lost all my penns on the yak) started strippin and then the drag started screaming then a finally got this nice pomp in! also caught a small flounder.


----------



## 7000 (Jun 7, 2010)

excellent. didnt see anybody catching anything east of portofino today (Oct-1) except a catfish. Decided to just chill on the beach.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like a winner, congrats.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh man!!! You didn't eat the best part... Next time, try gutting and cooking with head and skin on - the skin is excellent and there is a gland in the head that pops and leaks this buttery flavor onto the meat - it's like a built-in marinade. Nice pomp.


----------



## abcarr (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice one! this is only my second season of getting after the pomps. I only used live or fresh dead sand fleas and didnt exactly slay em...you think live scrimp are better?


----------

